# Follow-up on Daughter Eviction.



## joel0711 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nearly 4 months have past. Daughter basically left after we spent 400 dollars for notice. She said she would the 4 kids and one dead head clean uo before they left (yeah right). Nothing was done and refrig was left with food to "ripen" before we got in. Wife worked 10 hours cleaning it! Took me 2+ days to tear down boyfriends's chicken coop like building. Gotta give him credit,he's one nail using fool...Another 1.5 days mowing and "weed eating" back portion of yard had not been mowed and he left so much metal junk  _wasn't' about to use my push or riding mower.Inside of house received the same amount of "TLC" as the outside did.
We received a writ of possession so the car she left is ours and we received an offer today. Wife and I have re-painted the outside of house and are about ready to start the inside. House had beautiful wooden floors that someone covered in carpet,we're going to re-do the wood.
Daughter has had no contact at all with us. Before she left she said she had had a rent free house,,now I'm told she had to move and rent!! In scientific terms,,that the breaks!! Don't come crying to me.
Wife and I have a hard time but it's getting easier for us. Counseling does help by the way.
Wishing all a happy Thanksgiving!!
_


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2017)

Tough love has gotta be hard, Joel, but you've done yourselves and her a favor. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other. 

And Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy every peaceful moment!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Ditto Joel. It's been difficult for you but the worst is over.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Ditto Joel. It's been difficult for you but the worst is over.


Way to go Joel!  Enjoy a peaceful thanksgiving and don't back down.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2017)

Congrats on doing the right thing for you and your wife, Joel. Tough love is so difficult. Things should slowly improve from now on. Enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update Joel, you did good, the cleaning up was inevitable, pretty common unfortunately.  You and your wife are doing the right thing, although I know it must be hard for the both of you.  Stay strong, you're on the right track and I admire you both, your daughter will benefit in the long run when she's forced to grow up and act responsibly.  

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your wife, experience the peace and the calm, you both deserve it! :thanksgiving:


----------

